# LTO New Rules



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Finally found time to go to the LTO to convert my UK License here in Tagaytay. 

They refused under the quise of the new regulations

So now need to find a way around the issue.

Will try another LTO shortly ie Batangas if that fails unsure how to fix

As ever any advice is appreciated, the issue is in essence they want you to have been a resident for a year before you can apply. That would not be a problem if they allowed you to use your foreign license upto the year instead of the 90 days

Thanks
Himmy123


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally found time to go to the LTO to convert my UK License here in Tagaytay.
> 
> ...


Goofy new law it seems. Just a hint here ~ your license from the UK is good for the 90 days-that's fine. Any officer that stops you and asks for your current license has no idea how long you have been in country and from experience, will not be asking for your passport as the have no authority to see it


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I have several laminated color copies of my stateside CDL, the original doesn't leave the house. Same for OR/CR. If they want it they can have it.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*New LTO Rules*

Hi Guys

Finally got this done today, My current visa status is BB. Already been to 2 offices and no joy so it was 3rd time lucky

Documents submitted were as follows
Application form
Passport copy 
Visa page copy of the BB stamp
Copy of foreign licence
Medical cert

Happy days


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Good for you. As has been stated so many times on this Forum it seems as if each office of any unit, either Govt or Commercial, seems to interpret the laws or rules in their own individual way so no two offices have the same requirements nor do they do things in the same manner. Does get a bit frustrating at times.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got this done today, My current visa status is BB. Already been to 2 offices and no joy so it was 3rd time lucky
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting your licence. Persistence pays off.

Just wondering what the situation is for driving here on an International Driving Permit. When I rented a car here earlier this year, the rental company requested that. Would that be valid to drive with for more than 3 months?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Congrats on getting your licence. Persistence pays off.
> 
> Just wondering what the situation is for driving here on an International Driving Permit. When I rented a car here earlier this year, the rental company requested that. Would that be valid to drive with for more than 3 months?


It's my understanding that an International Driving Permit is no more than a translation into in this case English of your national driving license. It is not a valid driving license. It sounds like the hire company didn't know what is it either.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> It's my understanding that an International Driving Permit is no more than a translation into in this case English of your national driving license. It is not a valid driving license. It sounds like the hire company didn't know what is it either.


That is exactly all it is - a translation. I got one for one of my visits here quite a number of years ago. Maybe for some other countries that do not allow a period of driving before you need that country's DL it might be good to get but, for the Phils with the 90 day period it is a waste. It was valid for one year from date of issue and in order for it to be valid you also had to have a current DL from your home country.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got this done today, My current visa status is BB. Already been to 2 offices and no joy so it was 3rd time lucky
> 
> ...


Since I live in the same general area as yourself could you provide the location that finally issued a license to you.

Chuck


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi 
Sent Private message


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Converted my US drivers license this morning, thanks himmy123 for the PM. I am on a BB that expires in 2 months. They even have a private A/C waiting room for Seniors, pregnant, etc.

Chuck


----------

